# driving school near Dubai Media City, Dubai Marina, Dubai Internet City



## adywicaksono (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi All

I'm now looking for any driving school located (including the class) near Dubai Media City/Marina/Internet City. 

Any recommendation?

Thanks


----------

